# Solved: Sony KDL-40V3000 Backlight



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

My TV in the subject quit working yesterday. The Standby LED flashes 13 times, then a pause, then repeats. I looked around on Google and found 13 flashes indicates the Balancer / Inverter board is bad. Then more Google searches indicates it is 95% more likely a bad CCFL tube.

I found a service manual and proceeded to take the TV apart on my livingroom floor. Pulled off the back cover, removed the front bezel, lifted up the LCD glass and light diffuser panels, turn the TV on (it only stays on about 2-3 seconds) ... and sure enough, one of the 20 CCFL backlight tubes is dead.

I measured the CCFL tube and found it is 3.5 mm diameter, and about 892 mm in length. Now Google isn't being helpful... I can't find a CCFL tube that fits... anywhere. 

Ideas where I can find one that fits a Sony KDL-40V3000 would be appreciated.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

*Here* or 3mm x 900mm

Some panels made with 3mm diameter CCFLs and some with 3.5mm diameter CCFLs. I think you'll find that the 3mm diameter will work just fine, however you might want to call the phone number on the link I offered and ask.

PS - Buy a spare or two...


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks for that. I need to open up the TV again and see if 900 mm will fit (8 mm longer than the one I removed), and perhaps give them a call.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

You're welcome. Good luck with it.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I opened the TV backlight box and found 900 mm will fit, so I ordered 4 of them. Will let you know Thursday or so how it works out.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

Frank4d said:


> I opened the TV backlight box and found 900 mm will fit, so I ordered 4 of them. Will let you know Thursday or so how it works out.


Excellent. Good luck with the installation. Let us know how it goes. Be careful with the clips...

For whatever it's worth, some people have rearranged the existing good CCFL(s) and installed the new CCFL(s) at the edge of the screen so a new one is not in main body of the screen.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Good point.  The bad tube is about in the middle, so I will put the new one at the bottom or top in case it is noticably brighter or dimmer than the rest.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

Frank4d said:


> Good point.  The bad tube is about in the middle, so I will put the new one at the bottom or top in case it is noticably brighter or dimmer than the rest.


:up:


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I received CCFL tubes today and noticed the light color was a bit yellow compared to the original tubes which are more white. So I installed one new tube at the top, and one at the bottom. When it is all put together with the light diffuser panels and LCD panel, you cant tell the difference.

This cost me $80 for four tubes (two are spares) but I figure the TV repair shop would have cost $$$ hundreds. The TV works now so I will mark this solved.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

Excellent!


----------

